# New here!  GO NOLES!



## deerhunter121169 (Apr 19, 2016)

GO NOLES!!!!!!!!    Glad to see other Nole fans here!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome to GON. Ttyl k


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 19, 2016)

welcome to the sports forum.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 19, 2016)

Hmmmm....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 19, 2016)

deerhunter121169 said:


> GO NOLES!!!!!!!!    Glad to see other Nole fans here!



Are you into Nascar??


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 19, 2016)

What is your favorite flavor of Dog?


Welcome, and Go Noles!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 19, 2016)

It's great to have another Nole on board


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 19, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's great to have another Nole on board




Technically, it's just a replacement for the one we lost..


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 19, 2016)

Another soon to be thug no doubt.  Welcome deerhunter121169.


----------



## deerhunter121169 (Apr 19, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Welcome to GON. Ttyl k



Thanks!  ttyl!   You a noles fan too? 



Matthew6 said:


> welcome to the sports forum.



Thanks!



Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmmm....



Hmmm what? 



Browning Slayer said:


> Are you into Nascar??







Gold Ranger said:


> What is your favorite flavor of Dog?



What a strange question? 



SpotandStalk said:


> It's great to have another Nole on board



Thanks! :  GO NOLES!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 19, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Technically, it's just a replacement for the one we lost..




have a feeling we will see bobs little radar thingy this afternoon


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 19, 2016)

we need more buckeyes around here. got enough noles.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 19, 2016)

> What a strange question?



He was referring to dogs like "dawgs", as in Bulldawgs!!!

Yea, your new around this campfire!!! Don't worry, couple good nights around the fire should do it.

By the way, Let me introduce myself as Mr "all things Buckeyes" aka Madsnooker. 

Glad to have you join us. We are a fairly nice group but I will warn you in advance, there are some crazy sec wack jobs here as well. You will meet them soon enough.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2016)

Not realy a football watcher. Just watched the BCS games. Can't remember who won. 

I did real good in the pickems for the College football games. Came in 2nd. 
These fellows here will show you the ropes in here. Fine bunch there are. 
Enjoy. K


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 19, 2016)

just watch out for spotandstalk. He is a thug; and a nole


----------



## nickel back (Apr 19, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> He was referring to dogs like "dawgs", as in Bulldawgs!!!
> 
> Yea, your new around this campfire!!! Don't worry, couple good nights around the fire should do it.
> 
> ...




...GO!!DAWGS!!




Matthew6 said:


> just watch out for spotandstalk. He is a thug; and a nole



show me a nole that's not a thug.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 19, 2016)

browning slayer is the head sec wack job that snooker is talking about. Also, do not trust any of the vol fans. They are really bad people.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 19, 2016)

Please please please let this new Nole be Rebel Yell reincarnated.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Please please please let this new Nole be Rebel Yell reincarnated.



dont see how it could be. he is likely in a straight jacket chained to a bed, down a looooong dark hallway, in some long forgotten psychiatric hospital.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dont see how it could be. he is likely in a straight jacket chained to a bed, down a looooong dark hallway, in some long forgotten psychiatric hospital.



Those guys ALWAYS escape.


----------



## deerhunter121169 (Apr 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Please please please let this new Nole be Rebel Yell reincarnated.



What is a Rebel Yell.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 19, 2016)

Check out the Go Dog thread. Thats where most new members go to introduce themselves


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 19, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Check out the Go Dog thread. Thats where most new members go to introduce themselves



yep. ask for charlie. he loves noles.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome!
Great bunch here. Alpha and Spot and Stalk keep these SEC boys in line as best as possible. 
Their bark is worse than their bite, But they have a lot of bark!!
Browning reminds us what thugs we all are regularly.   He makes sure we stay humble!
A lot of noise but almost to the person all are great guys to have fun talking college football with.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome, homey! Always good to see a "new" guy around here. 






And I have that bottle of liquor ready to pour out, juuuuuuust in case! 

Oh, and...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Please please please let this new Nole be Rebel Yell reincarnated.





Matthew6 said:


> dont see how it could be. he is likely in a straight jacket chained to a bed, down a looooong dark hallway, in some long forgotten psychiatric hospital.



He's probably cellmates with chocolate dog.


----------



## deerhunter121169 (Apr 20, 2016)

You fellas sure are suspicious around here!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 20, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Please please please let this new Nole be Rebel Yell reincarnated.



How's your Uncle Lurker been?

I figured he'd have been on here giving Duke spring game updates.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2016)

deerhunter121169 said:


> What is a Rebel Yell.



It goes like this

OoooooNooooI'mBaaanndded


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 20, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> How's your Uncle Lurker been?
> 
> I figured he'd have been on here giving Duke spring game updates.



The old man loses interest in things pretty quickly.  At least he stuck around long enough for me to find this place.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 20, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> He was referring to dogs like "dawgs", as in Bulldawgs!!!
> 
> Yea, your new around this campfire!!! Don't worry, couple good nights around the fire should do it.
> 
> ...



Pay no attention to this man. He is a Buckeye fan and as such he is an outcast and a trouble maker. We allow him to stick around because he *likes* being the punching bag so you know from the get go something is terribly wrong with him on two accounts.


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi....


----------



## alphachief (Apr 20, 2016)

...


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 20, 2016)

deerhunter121169 said:


> GO NOLES!!!!!!!!    Glad to see other Nole fans here!



seek out alpha chief; he is a good nole.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 20, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> seek out alpha chief; he is a good nole.



CheifOseola is the only other good one! We lost ChocoDog and Rebel is still lurking..


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

Techsux but they were better than nolesux


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 21, 2016)

You just worry about the consistent losses to lesser Gata teams.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 21, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Techsux but they were better than nolesux



Just goes to show that anyone can be beaten on any given Saturday in the Acc. The conference is just that tough. 





Isn't that what yall say after taking a whipping from Vandy or UK?


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 21, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just goes to show that anyone can be beaten on any given Saturday in the Acc. The conference is just that tough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats what dog fans say. ?


----------



## elfiii (Apr 21, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> thats what dog fans say. ?



What do Tide fans say about Ole Miss?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

elfiii said:


> What do Tide fans say about Ole Miss?



Uncle


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 22, 2016)

elfiii said:


> What do Tide fans say about Ole Miss?





fish hawk said:


> Uncle


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 22, 2016)

For the sake of personal identification, please look at the bottom of these two pictures and let us know which is you.

Thanks!

DAWG


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs in their fans minds...........





Go Dawgs in real life


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Erebody welcome in the Go Dawgs thread. Especially those that don't have a thread to call their own.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Well some people cant come in there.


----------



## tcward (Apr 22, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's great to have another Nole on board



What's great about it??....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 22, 2016)

tcward said:


> What's great about it??....



You Dogs wouldn't understand.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> CheifOseola is the only other good one!
> Now that just hurts Browning!
> A couple of times I casually mention that the SEC may not be quite as good as they think and I'm thrown out of the "Good FSU Fan" group!
> Thug!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Browning Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > CheifOseola is the only other good one!
> ...


----------



## elfiii (Apr 25, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Browning Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > CheifOseola is the only other good one!
> ...


----------

